# "Sharing" sex



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I haven't been around for a while for various reasons but just browsed today and saw something I wanted to comment on.

@Personal uses the term "share sex" in his posts and I thought maybe if both men and women looked at sex that way and not as a duty or task or reward or expectation but as a shared positive experience with their partner, maybe everyone would indeed have a better sex life?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I haven't been around for a while for various reasons but just browsed today and saw something I wanted to comment on.
> 
> @Personal uses the term "share sex" in his posts and I thought maybe if both men and women looked at sex that way and not as a duty or task or reward or expectation but as a shared positive experience with their partner, maybe everyone would indeed have a better sex life?


I'm of the Grace Jones school of thought on this one.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Meh…

I don’t view it as sharing it’s more like a gift.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> @Personal uses the term "share sex" in his posts and I thought maybe if both men and women looked at sex that way and not as a duty or task or reward or expectation but as a shared positive experience with their partner, maybe everyone would indeed have a better sex life?


That's exactly how I view and practice it. I was somewhat disappointed to learn after 43 years about how coming from a male dominant society affects my wife's part in it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

There are many reasons in life or relationships that can present a situation where you would rather not share something with someone.

The dual nature of sex is that it is very physically simple yet emotionally complex. “I want to share this with you” sounds great but isn’t a drop in the bucket of complexity that contains the sexual relationship between two people.

I understand what you are saying and for all those people on the forum having sexual difficulties…. I wish things were this easy for them.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Take, don't share.😉


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

ConanHub said:


> Take, don't share.😉


Been there.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I haven't been around for a while for various reasons but just browsed today and saw something I wanted to comment on.
> 
> @Personal uses the term "share sex" in his posts and I thought maybe if both men and women looked at sex that way and not as a duty or task or reward or expectation but as a shared positive experience with their partner, maybe everyone would indeed have a better sex life?


I look at it as something fun to do. I used to look forward to going out all night hitting up the clubs, now, instead of doing that, I can look forward to sex. We don't do it often but when we do, we kind of have fun with it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nicer term than "putting out"


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

This should be foundational for any healthy relationship. That is seems like a revelation of some sort to you should give you pause, brother.



FloridaGuy1 said:


> I haven't been around for a while for various reasons but just browsed today and saw something I wanted to comment on.
> 
> @Personal uses the term "share sex" in his posts and I thought maybe if both men and women looked at sex that way and not as a duty or task or reward or expectation but as a shared positive experience with their partner, maybe everyone would indeed have a better sex life?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Tonight I'm going to ask my wife if she will share sex with me. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Tonight I'm going to ask my wife if she will share sex with me. I'll see how it goes.


You are likely joking but in case you are not, never ask for sex, @ConanHub actually has the right idea. 😅

I mean... you can spin it like "there's something I'd like to share with you, let me show you..." and that sounds better than "would you like to share sex with me?" no? lol


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

My wife works in a kindergarten class, so I was going to use that approach. I'll tell her it is sharing time and the sharing question is what is your favorite position and why?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I think of it that way. I look forward to the intimacy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I grab her and take her and she has learned to do the same.😉

I do "share" my food sometimes though.😁


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> I grab her and take her and she has learned to do the same.😉
> 
> I do "share" my food sometimes though.😁


My wife "shares my food with herself", when we go out to eat. She has done this for 40 years. She will say, this on the menu sounds interesting and order it. I just get what I like. Then her food gets there, she tastes it makes a face and steals mine.


----------

